# Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28 review



## seb

Here I wrote a review:

Engines are wonderful: Review: Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28 Snowblower

Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28 in action - Part 1 - YouTube
Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28 in action - Part 2 - YouTube
Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28 in action - Part 3 - YouTube


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello seb, welcome to SBF. nice vids and review and snow!


----------



## bwdbrn1

Good morning seb, glad to have you join us here on SBF, and what a great first post.

Thanks for your excellent review of the Ariens. Gives us a terrific understanding of the snowblower, and should really come in handy to anyone looking at one themselves. The videos were great to see it in action.

Where do you live to have that much snow? Got to say, I'm jealous as we sure haven't had that much to throw.

Obviously you must have looked at Hondas when looking at snowblowers. Were there any other makes that you considered? Did you have a list of features you were looking for before buying?


----------



## HCBPH

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum and an impressive machine and first post. It's always good to get one from someone that actually has and uses a machine. That snow looks pretty good too.

I'm curious, having worked on an older tracked machine one: are there provisions for lubricating the hubs and tracks on that one? I've seem them rust up solid over time because there weren't provisions for greasing things in the tracks, both the wheels and the tracks.

That sure looks like a beast, congrats.


----------



## seb

bwdbrn1 said:


> Good morning seb, glad to have you join us here on SBF, and what a great first post.
> 
> Thanks for your excellent review of the Ariens. Gives us a terrific understanding of the snowblower, and should really come in handy to anyone looking at one themselves. The videos were great to see it in action.
> 
> Where do you live to have that much snow? Got to say, I'm jealous as we sure haven't had that much to throw.
> 
> Obviously you must have looked at Hondas when looking at snowblowers. Were there any other makes that you considered? Did you have a list of features you were looking for before buying?


Thank you!
I live near Quebec City, in Quebec, Canada.
Here we get about 2 meters of snow every winter. In 2008, we got 5!

Yes I looked at Honda snow blowers first because I wanted a tracked model (my driveway is gravel and I wanted the blower to be stable to avoid throwing rocks all over the place).
I went at my dealer to see what they had in used Honda blowers, but the seller convinced me to take the Ariens.

His arguments were that:

Honda snow blowers throw far, but are slower than Ariens. (Which I believe is true when I compare to my neighbors' 1132.
The bucket is also made of thinner metal than on Ariens. And it was obvious when looking at them one beside the other.
I did not want electric controls, because I think it is not necessary. Manual controls are just fine for me.
Also, we all know that Honda's hydrostatic transmission needs a rebuild after about 10 years. I'm not saying that Ariens is better, but it could! I'll see in 10 years.

Finally, I paid the brand new Ariens 1k more than a 10 years old Honda 1132, but I think it is a better bargain because of the sturdiness of the Ariens and the fact that it is new. And it performs just as well, if not better than Honda IMHO.


----------



## seb

HCBPH said:


> Welcome to the forum and an impressive machine and first post. It's always good to get one from someone that actually has and uses a machine. That snow looks pretty good too.
> 
> I'm curious, having worked on an older tracked machine one: are there provisions for lubricating the hubs and tracks on that one? I've seem them rust up solid over time because there weren't provisions for greasing things in the tracks, both the wheels and the tracks.
> 
> That sure looks like a beast, congrats.


Thanks!

No I did not see any provisions to lubricate the tracks' wheels and hubs.
There is only on on the right side on the frame where the axle comes out.
I don't know why there isn't any on the left side and what it lubricates though!


----------



## 69ariens

I think made the right move with the ariens . Thanks for the video. I for got what snow looks like lol.


----------



## HCBPH

*Greasing tracks*



seb said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No I did not see any provisions to lubricate the tracks' wheels and hubs.
> There is only on on the right side on the frame where the axle comes out.
> I don't know why there isn't any on the left side and what it lubricates though!


I've heard of a few people taking the hubs for the track drives and then drill and tap holes so grease zerks can be added. Not sure, might have been older Murrays but I've heard of a number of them have the track mechanisms rust up solid due to lack of lubrication. Anything IMO that will aid in keeping them lubricated with undoubtedly add years of life to your machine.


----------



## JRHAWK9

Nice post! 

I just bought a new Pro32. We haven't got any snow yet so I can't comment on how well it works....but it sure looks purdy sittin' in the garage!  I put an impeller kit on it already as well as an hour meter/tach and a on/off switch for the headlight. I also put some -WEATHER PROTECTIVE BOOTS- over both the handwarmer and light switches to help keep the moisture out. 

One thing I noticed about these Chinese made OHV 420cc Briggs they are putting on these Pro Ariens are they aren't the quietest things at idle. Every one I have listened to so far sounds like mine does. -HERE'S- a video of mine at idle as well as all different RPM's. I recorded my video purposely in the garage on a concrete floor to help "maximize" the sound for the recording. -HERE's- a Pro Track 28 I found on YouTube. It has a very short clip of it idling, but you can hear the same noise. I had the local dealer listen as well as a guy I know who works in R&D at Briggs in Milwaukee, WI. Both said it's normal. The guy I know who works at Briggs states:


> That 25 c.i., 21 ft/lb engine is a decedent of a generator spec engine that came out 2 years ago. It is no way affiliated with another Chinese engine mfg however. We build it in our plant and to our engineering and r&d specs like any other Briggs engine. It has more in common with a Honda 420 cc then anything else. But that engine is an over built, good running, tough engine! We build only a handful of engine models in China, primarily because the base model of the engine stays in that region with that and the 12 c.i. Engines being the only exports. They make up for something like 1% of our total engines built so maybe like 10,000 come back over to go to oems like ariens. All of our engines with the exception of those two model families are made in the U.S.


Anyway, was wondering how your 420cc Briggs sounded at idle? Also, notice how easy it is to pull over? I also found out from him it has built in decompression that's part of the exhaust valve. Under 400rpm's it's activated and automatically deactivates above 400rpm's. 

Oh, I also forgot to add that I set my low and high speeds to 1,750 and 3,740 respectively. It was only turning ~3,580 or so out of the box. One can safely turn these to 3,800rpms per the Briggs guy (and what they are set to on generator applications).

thanks!
Paul


----------



## seb

JRHAWK9 said:


> Nice post!
> 
> I just bought a new Pro32. We haven't got any snow yet so I can't comment on how well it works....but it sure looks purdy sittin' in the garage!  I put an impeller kit on it already as well as an hour meter/tach and a on/off switch for the headlight. I also put some -WEATHER PROTECTIVE BOOTS- over both the handwarmer and light switches to help keep the moisture out.
> 
> One thing I noticed about these Chinese made OHV 420cc Briggs they are putting on these Pro Ariens are they aren't the quietest things at idle. Every one I have listened to so far sounds like mine does. -HERE'S- a video of mine at idle as well as all different RPM's. I recorded my video purposely in the garage on a concrete floor to help "maximize" the sound for the recording. -HERE's- a Pro Track 28 I found on YouTube. It has a very short clip of it idling, but you can hear the same noise. I had the local dealer listen as well as a guy I know who works in R&D at Briggs in Milwaukee, WI. Both said it's normal. The guy I know who works at Briggs states:
> Anyway, was wondering how your 420cc Briggs sounded at idle? Also, notice how easy it is to pull over? I also found out from him it has built in decompression that's part of the exhaust valve. Under 400rpm's it's activated and automatically deactivates above 400rpm's.
> 
> Oh, I also forgot to add that I set my low and high speeds to 1,750 and 3,740 respectively. It was only turning ~3,580 or so out of the box. One can safely turn these to 3,800rpms per the Briggs guy (and what they are set to on generator applications).
> 
> thanks!
> Paul


Good information to know.

Yes my engine sounds exactly like yours.
I found 



 this video, that shows another tracked model making even more noise, but it is the 16.50 engine.


----------



## JRHAWK9

seb said:


> Good information to know.
> 
> Yes my engine sounds exactly like yours.
> I found Ariens Pro32 Track Snowthrower - YouTube this video, that shows another tracked model making even more noise, but it is the 16.50 engine.


I saw that video too. That's the previous years model and it's the same motor I have on my -HUSKY SNOWBLOWER-, which is for sale. I think what you are hearing in that video is just the rattling of various things on the blower itself and not the actual motor making noise, as it doesn't have the distinct "engine rattle" at idle like the 420cc does. My 342cc Briggs on my Husky is much quieter (at idle) than the 420cc Briggs on my Ariens. If you listen to the video above, you will hear some rattles, but this is not the motor making the noise, as the motor is mouse quiet in terms of valvetrain noise. 

I was at first concerned something was wrong, but the more I listened to others with the same motor the more I came to realize it was normal for these newer motors. -HERE'S- a Honda GX390 which makes a similar sound at idle.


----------



## bwdbrn1

"I'm not saying that Ariens is better, but it could! I'll see in 10 years."

I'll look forward to seeing your update, seb.


----------



## tonysak

I noticed the same thing. Ariens came out with Model #926056 in July of 2013. This new model has the 420CC engine and an updated version of the Autoturn system. This new models does not have a differential lock in the tracks as the autoturn was redesigned without it. You just pick up the handles I think to trigger the autoturn. 

Although I just purchased a Honda 1332TAS, I would still like to know how well the new July 2013 auto turn system works (Model#926056 28" with 420CC). I am sure they found the 16.5 engine under powered as reviews say reverse is non existent with the 16.5ft-lbs engine. The 21ft-lbs (420cc) engine is a beast of a unit that is for sure. 

I just traded in a Simplicity Signature Pro with the B+S 420cc Engine. It is ridiculously loud. I actually took the time to find ear plugs in my house as after owning it for a year, my ears would ring after using it for an hour or 2. I also considered putting on an external muffler or "silencer" from Jacks Small Engine.


----------



## wdb

Did I read your review correctly, that it won't go backwards on an incline?!? That seems to be a pretty large shortcoming, especially considering that tracked machines are supposedly made for steeper terrain.


----------



## Roar

Paul,
A two pole generator has to run at 3600 RPM to generate 60 cycle AC current. 
A four pole generator runs at 1800 RPM.
An inverter type generator can run at any speed, as the 60 hertz frequency is generated electronically.
Roar


----------

